# Drywall in unheated cottage



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Biggest problem I have seen is the drywall holding on to paint---and yes---the drywall can stand the temperature shifts--but you must paint it correctly---a high quality primer first and then two coats of a high quality paint.

Read up on installing drywall---and the three different muds used for a good taping job---Mike---


----------

